# Cable filters and if anyone has used one before?



## NetTalk (Sep 26, 2009)

Cable filters and if anyone has used one before?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Are you talking about coaxial cable filters for your TV line? I've used one of those before. It reduced the hum in my system, but overall it just reduced the signal from my cable television line too much to make it worthwhile. I lost a bunch of channels because the signal was too low.


----------

